# 1/1000 Preproduction TMP Enterprise



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

This is a project that’s been brewing in the back of my head for some time—a model of the original iteration of the 8-foot _Enterprise_ model as originally constructed for STAR TREK- THE MOTION PICTURE.

For those who don’t know, the original _Enterprise_ was redesigned by her creator, Matt Jefferies, for the aborted PHASE II TV series. I built that version a few years back.










PHASE II morphed into TMP, with Richard Taylor and Andy Probert, among others, reworking the design for the big screen, retaining Jefferies’ basic concept, but radically altering the surface detailing and markings. The model was constructed, but damage to the Bridge after a water leak, as well as Doug Trumbull coming aboard and suggesting the self-illumination spotlight effect for the ship’s registry markings, led to the model being modified into the onscreen version we know. The Bridge, B/C deck, and lower saucer sensor dome were all modified and/or replaced, and various markings were removed/added/modified.

David Shaw’s comparison of the Jefferies PHASE II design and the Taylor’s redesign:










Early version of Taylor’s blueprints, with the name and registry incorrectly positioned on the lower saucer (this was corrected for later iterations, which flipped the registry and moved the name to just in front of the dorsal).







I’ve been collecting images of the blueprints, concept art, the model under construction, test shots of the model (sans markings) which made their way into licensed products, the “finished” model, and licensed toys and art based on the original model. The original decal art is also on the Internet (including the original secondary hull pennants, etc.) I think I have enough to proceed. I ordered replacement parts for the Bridge, B/C decks, and lower sensor from Shapeways. The other physical changes will be easy to make. And I ordered some 1/1000 supplemental decals which come with lots of red pinstriping, since this early iteration of the ship had tons of it.


Mike Minor production painting.










The model under construction:










The original decal sheet. Note the TWO large “NCC- 1701”s (the lower saucer’s was originally the same size as the upper’s), and the original secondary hull pennants.








Example of one of the test shots of the model, with no markings, and the torpedo tubes open and illuminated:










The only image I know of which shows the “finished” model, before the modifications which turned it into the onscreen version:











Some details vary between different sets of drawings and different photos. Here’s my list of differences between the Taylorprise and the final TMP version. Some details are still in question.



SAUCER:

*Pinstriping around perimeter, linking the red pinstripes around the RCS thrusters (the thruster pinstripes remain on the model to this day).

*Pinstriping around impulse engine housing and the individual engine housings.

*Pinstriping around landing leg hatches (which are NOT painted “engineering green”, but rather have horizontal Aztec pearlescent stripe pattern.

*Concentric pinstripes linking phaser banks.

*Big “NCC-1701” on upper saucer located one grid-ring closer to bow than on final model. Another big “NCC-1701” (bigger than final version) on saucer underside, which is also closer to the bow.

(?)*Forward (blue “T” shape) section of impulse crystal housing (the bit that sits between the impulse crystal and the rear of the B/C decks) originally drawn and built with squared-off front edge. May have been changed to the rounded version seen on the final model during construction.

* No gangway hatch/mounting point on portside. No “Starship U.S.S. Enterprise” or “United Federation of Planets” text, as seen on either side of the hatch on final version.

* Totally different Bridge and B/C deck.

*Simple sensor dome on underside, with no spotlight housings.



DORSAL:

(?)* “Starship U.S.S. Enterprise * United Federation of Planets” text (which would later be relocated to within the secondary hull pennants on the final model) located above saucer/dorsal hull separation line, as seen in Probert’s saucer-separation sequence storyboards.

(?)* Is there “engineering green” on the dorsal and secondary hull for this early iteration? Hard to tell. Perhaps an earlier, less-detailed version? Or were the green areas all hull-white? At the very least, the inboard nacelle pylons did not have the green stripes.

* Different torpedo tubes. Horizontal divider in the center separating two torpedo tube hatches which slide open vertically. When closed, there is a horizontal seam line across each hatch.

*Pinstriping around torpedo housing.



SECONDARY HULL:

* No radial “spokes” on deflector dish.

* The three “space- energy-field attraction sensors” surrounding the deflector dish are less detailed, and are missing the tapered platforms which sit in front of them and face forward.

(?)*No “engineering green” on strongback and deflector housing?

(?)*No deflector gridlines, except for the removable mounting panels on the sides and bottom?

*The Starfleet arrowheads are the same, but the pennants are not. No “Starship U.S.S. Enterprise * United Federation of Planets” text. Just four red stripes, similar to the TOS look.

*Different Aztec pattern on belly of secondary hull, resembling arrows pointing forward.

*Paul Olsen’s random “streaking” Aztec effect on rear cutout/fantail.

*No spotlight housing on fantail undercut, just a running light.

*Pinstriping running around deflector housing and upper spine, between nacelle pylons.


NACELLE PYLONS:

*No “engineering green” stripes on inboard sides.

* No blue accent color on leading edges.


NACELLES:

*No spotlights on front ends. No blue accent color on front ends.

*Pinstriping around “magnatomic flux constrictor” (the round, grooved copper bits) housings and also running around the main nacelle grilles, both inboard/outboard.

*Different Aztecing toward rear of nacelles, with horizontal block pattern instead of diagonal stripes

*No “United Federation of Planets” text beneath “NCC-1701” markings.

(?)*Vertical panel lines at rear of nacelles, although these may only be on the blueprints, and perhaps never made it to the model.


Any additional data or corrections would be appreciated. I’m still in the research phase of this project. I’ve collected enough images to come to the conclusions noted above, but more reference is always useful. Thanks!


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

This is a version of the refit I’ve always wanted to see modelled since buying Starlog #25 off the stands. Can’t wait to see how you progress!


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

Received the 3D-printed parts. Look nice and accurate.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

A very cool project. I must admit, I had noted the refit decal sheet Paul Olsen was "selling" (if you donated a certain amount to his "ProjectEnterpise" boondoggle), but somehow failed to notice the earlier secondary hull pennants or larger undersaucer registry font.

I have always been partial to the South Bend Electronic Enterprise, a toy I lusted after in my childhood but never got (and have resisted the urge to acquire in my middle age). Lots of similarities to the version you are building.


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

alensatemybuick said:


> A very cool project. I must admit, I had noted the refit decal sheet Paul Olsen was "selling" (if you donated a certain amount to his "ProjectEnterpise" boondoggle), but somehow failed to notice the earlier secondary hull pennants or larger undersaucer registry font.
> 
> I have always been partial to the South Bend Electronic Enterprise, a toy I lusted after in my childhood but never got (and have resisted the urge to acquire in my middle age). Lots of similarities to the version you are building.


That’s because of the lead time in producing merchandise and promotional materials. The South Bend toy (among other items) was based on reference images of the early version of the model.

What baffles me is how the recent Eaglemoss XL 1701-A model is ALSO based on the Taylor version, at least in terms of the Bridge and B/C deck (although it’s still painted like the final version).


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Makes perfect sense. Like the Milton Bradley jigsaw puzzle of the TMP Enterprise, or certain images of the ship depicted on the 1979 Topps bubble gum card set. As a kid, the differences caused about as much confusion in my mind as the re-use of shots of the pilot versions of the ship throughout TOS. Just a little bit of "history repeating".

Another thing I somehow never noticed from the aztek-painted shot of the Taylor version (until you pointed it out) was the lack of the inboard green stripes on the pylons.

My own favorite version of the refit enterprise was the "penultimate" one with the purple flux chillers, blue impulse exhaust vents, and seemingly always lit photon launchers. It appeared that way on so much marketing material (even the Kimble cutaway poster) that for years I thought the chillers in the film *were* purple (despite seeing it a million times). On that note, I noticed for maybe the first time just recently that the impulse vents in ST:V were once again blue in at least a couple FX shots.


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

That has more to do with lighting and color filters and whatnot.

For the publicity photos, they clearly lit up the photon tubes along with the warp and impulse engines (...which technically shouldn’t be running at the same time!) to show off the lighting effects.

The nacelle grilles were most definitely purple, and I suspect that the impulse engines really were blue (as noted, in STAR TREK V, a film with low-quality, unpolished effects, they’re also blue), but both of those lighting effects were tweaked during VFX filming and/or color-timing to make them look blue and red, respectively.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

You mean the chillers were purple on the model *at one time, *yes? As far as I know, the chillers in ST:V were blue, as in all other movies.

I never considered that the impulse exhaust vents and / or nacelle chillers could have been color coded "in post". I had wondered if maybe the shot(s) I was thinking of in ST:V with blue impulse vents were cases where old publicity shots were used; I had heard that in some cases, the effects even of the ship moving in that movie used stills.


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

On the model, the chillers were purple, and have remained so for decades. Onscreen, filters and color grading and whatnot shifted them to blue.

As for STV, the new FX team clearly didn’t have experience with the model, and so the impulse engines glowed blue because they didn’t use the same filming techniques that Trumbull and ILM did in the previous movies. All of the STV shots were new, and featured the model with its 1701-A livery.

The TMP publicity stills of the post-Trumbull-changes model are the final version of the model, but without the tweaked lighting effects as seen onscreen. Hence, blue impulse and purple nacelles.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Inneresting. Look forward to seeing your build of the Taylorprise.


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

The beginning. Installed the new Bridge and lower sensor dome, as well as removing the structures surrounding the deflector dish and building the new torpedo tube housings.










The B/C deck part I received from Shapeways is a bit too small in diameter to match the blueprints and the reference photos, so I’m enlarging and reshaping it with Apoxie Sculpt.


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

Studying the reference. Despite it not appearing in the blueprints, I’m pretty sure they added on the secondary hull deflector grid when building the model to disguise the three mounting hole covers, and that it wasn’t added on during the Trumbull revisions.

Also, I’m pretty sure there’s a Starfleet arrowhead on the rear of the B/C deck structure, just above the four VIP lounge windows. Some blueprints show a tiny one to the starboard side of the Bridge airlock (and a tiny one above the shuttlecraft hangar doors, but it looks like they rethought that when building the model).

Still not sure whether there was “engineering green” for the strongback/dorsal/deflector mount on the Taylor model as built. Maybe just normal Aztecing? Some other base color which was later repainted with the elaborate green patterns? Plain white?


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Image you posted prev (also located here):



https://forgottentrek.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/Enterprise-model-1-600x436.jpg



Seems to suggest strongback green on the upper engineering hull; esp. when blown up you can see the lines of demarcation just where they should be?.


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

After some more study of the reference materials, I’m thinking that there WAS some kind of simple, colored panel pattern on the strongback and the dorsal (but NOT the deflector housing, which also lacked RCS thrusters). There appears to be a vertical strip on the dorsal, but one that is wider than the final version. My guess is that, when the model was refined and more detailing was added, THAT’S when Ron Gress came aboard and designed the more ornate, “engineering green” patterns, and also added the stripes to the inboard nacelle pylons, and the green to the deflector mount.

Probert’s saucer separation storyboards color the strongback and dorsal strip yellow (not a literal interpretation of the model, obviously), but leave the deflector housing hull-white. Although there are also a few details in those storyboards which edge the design closer to the final version, such as the “T”-shaped detailed added to the three round bits on the deflector housing.










I’m thinking of going with a pale gray-green color and designing a simple panel pattern for the strongback and dorsal.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Found a better resolution photo of the Aztek painted Taylorprise above here that is somewhat revealing (at least to me; seems to suggest a "brickwork" strongback, and a black dot (if one tries to lighten?) behind the observation lounge on the B/C deck? Not top mention the clearer-than-before pinstriping on the upper spine that ascends the trailing dorsal somewhat, around the concentric phaser "ring" and saucer edge)::



https://media.gettyimages.com/photos/the-starship-enterprise-from-star-trek-picture-id525594834?s=2048x2048













Some more clues to the pinstriping placement (esp. on the nacelles) on the Rick Sternbach painting below, from the final page of the wonderful "Star Trek Spaceflight Chronology":


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm kinda curious about how this would have looked on the big screen:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Here are a few images I came across in my research:


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

That first image is actually the PHASE II model.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Pretty sure that first shot is of the Phase II model not the TMP model.("Taylor" configuration or otherwise). [ON EDIT: I took too long to compose this post, so Gregatron beat me to the punch]

I had been doing a lot of Googling on this topic of late, found some interesting photos showing the Taylorprise that I was prev. unaware of, such as the ones below.

I have to add, this thread has cost me a bit of money (Thanks, Gregatron), as it has encouraged me to buy one of the South Bend Electronic Enterprises I prev. managed not to acquire (over reluctance to buy a toy).


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

Hadn’t seen that one before. Another test shot with no markings and the torpedo tubes open and lit.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Gregatron,
PM sent.
Thanks,
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

Aside from all of that pesky pinstriping, the decals mods for this build will be fairly easy. Omit, modify, or replace a few markings.

The most notable difference is the pennant design. Thanks to the scans of the original Taylorprise decal sheet floating around online, I was able to clean up the scan (to remove the blue backing paper), scale, and print the proper pennants on white decal paper. Here’s a comparison with the stock 1/1000 Round 2 decal sheet.


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

Been working on the tedious process of seam-filling. Still need to add the fin-things on the rear tops of the nacelles and remove the radial spokes on the deflector dish, but the physical mods to the model are essentially complete. Be ready for primer, soon.

I think I’m pretty much ready to go, although there are still a few key blind spots. One inherent problem is that I can’t be quite sure about certain details. All of those test shots of the real model (minus markings) are very helpful, but the problem is that I can’t be entirely sure what may have been changed by the time the model was “finished”. For example, the test shots show the rearmost stepped ring surrounding the acrylic deflector dish was left clear/illuminated, while the forwardmost ring was hull-white. On the final/film version, the outermost ring was silver, and the other ring was hull-white, but with the “ring of lights” effect on the leading edge. And I don’t know when that change was made. Presumably during final detailing, after Trumbull came aboard, since that also appears to be when the RCS thrusters were added to the deflector housing.

The other BIG blind spot is the dorsal stripe, strongback and deflector housing. We know that some precursor to the final “engineering green” pattern was there on the dorsal and strongback (with some kind of horizontal brick-pattern on the latter), but not what color or what pattern, exactly. And I have no idea if the deflector housing was also painted in this manner, or was just hull-white (presumably with an Aztec pattern), at this point. Probert’s saucer-separation storyboards color the strongback, dorsal stripe, and the vertical stripe just above the pennant arrowhead yellow. The deflector housing and the vertical stripe in front of the botanical garden windows are white. Since he clearly used the model as his guide for the storyboards, this is useful. Although yellow was surely not the color used on the actual model.




















Although, interestingly, the storyboards also shows the tapered, horizontal ribs on the deflector housing, which were seemingly only added to the final/film model, as well as the saucer rim gangway hatch. Were the storyboards drawn when the model was during a transitional phase from “finished” Taylorprise to final version? Or did the Taylorprise have those details added before the final modifications from Trumbull and crew? They’re not there in the test shots, and it’s impossible to know if they’re there in the only shot—that rear shot, with the nacelle and impulse lights on—we have of the “finished” model.


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

First primer coat. Still a ways to go on the seams. Have yet to install the PE docking ports and botanical garden windows. Added the fin-things on the upper rear nacelles.


At this point, I'm reasonably sure that the “finished” Taylorprise model already had the deflector grid scribed into the secondary hull, in order to hide the three mounting post covers (port, starboard, ventral). I’m not sure about the raised rectangular, horizontal details on the nacelle pylon mounts. I think they may have been added for the final version, but the one good side photo of the pre-Trumbull model makes it hard to tell.


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

I think I may have to wait until this book comes out. It may very well have some useful photos and/or info.









Amazon.com: Star Trek: The Motion Picture: The Art and Visual Effects: 9781789091991: Bond, Jeff: Books


Amazon.com: Star Trek: The Motion Picture: The Art and Visual Effects: 9781789091991: Bond, Jeff: Books



www.amazon.com


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Good progress. Dumb question maybe but I assume you plan on filling in that nasty saucer seam?


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Gregatron said:


> I think I may have to wait until this book comes out. It may very well have some useful photos and/or info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ordered!


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

Trekkriffic said:


> Good progress. Dumb question maybe but I assume you plan on filling in that nasty saucer seam?


Of course. Somehow, the filler didn’t get in there as much as it should have. Which is why we use primer!


----------

